# RRR wheels and tires...............



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone running these on their cars or are these just for show?? It is recommended not to use a tire press to put these on. I am finding that I am having a problem with them running straight and true. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm afraid I have had the same problem.

The hole seems undersized and when you try to open it up slightly the rim never presses on straight.
I bought 7 sets of these things at one time, I will not buy anymore.

One car runs decent with them, the others are horrible.
Bad Product Engineering, but they do look good.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

They're not for racing, they're for show and for Sunday drives on home tracks. If you want nice racing rims, try Vincent rims.. if you can find them.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

videojimmy,
Thanks for the input on Vincent wheels. I have heard of them before but I thought they were just another good looking press-on and not very good for racing. MEV now carries Vincent wheels. 

Jerry


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> They're not for racing, they're for show and for Sunday drives on home tracks. If you want nice racing rims, try Vincent rims.. if you can find them.


www.tjets.com has Vincent's Rims now.

You can get RRR to run fairly decent however it is a real pain in the but to do it especially the fronts

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have had great luck with the newer style RRR wheels,just his tires suck,use weird jacks.
Chris


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I run a set on one of my drag cars. I used 1/16 spring steel for the front axle and a SG+ rear axle. These axles don't have the knurl/splines on them. I didn't have to drill the wheels. Hope this helps. They really do look good! I agree, the tires leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I swap the rear tires out with PVT Tuff ones silicones. I've also used the super GPLUS axels too and they're easier to work with. I also put the RRR rims on a couple of Super GPLUS chassis for cars with nicer bodies. This way I can run them without having tro worry about them flipping off the track and scratching up the body. This Plus chassis really stick to the track!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I swap the rear tires out with PVT Tuff ones silicones. I've also used the super GPLUS axels too and they're easier to work with. I also put the RRR rims on a couple of Super GPLUS chassis for cars with nicer bodies. This way I can run them without having tro worry about them flipping off the track and scratching up the body. This Plus chassis really stick to the track!


Anyone gots pictures (of either rims?)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely for the looks only with the RRR tires. I put Wierd Jack's silis on them and they smoothed out some plus picked up a little speed. But they sure do look good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I e-mailed RRR and this what Phil said about installing the wheels -
"DO NOT USE A WHEEL PRESS! We do a simple installation and hardly ever any problems and we do hundreds of chassis like this. Simply cut the wheels from the frame, and remove old wheels from chassis. Take one new wheel, place it face down with hole up...then, put axle in hole and tap into wheel with SMALL hammer (we use old pliers for our hammer) and tap until you hear it "bottom out" (like finding a stud in the wall - it changes pitch when it bottoms out). Then put axle in car, place with wheel face down and axle up, and push new wheel on other side with thumb. That's it. Be sure tires are on straight too as that can cause wobble if not set with wheel properly."

Best regards,
Brian


----------

